# Portable hang on stand suggestions



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

I hunt state land, with that said you all already know you need to be mobile if you do. I have 1 cheap steel hang on stand and 20' ladder that I put up every year and hate every minute of it. It's heavy to carry out and uncomfortable to sit in. So I use it about twice a year. Then I have a summit climber. I love this thing this is my primary stand. Once you get use to using it its super quite up and down the tree. Its pretty light to carry but I feel like it could be lighter. The best part about it its comfortable, I've been known to rest my eyes on occasion in it. If your not comfortable you can't/won't sit all day and your figity. The biggest drawback to it is the fact that its a climber. So only straight trees unless you are a dare devil and I wont get into that one. So my question is what stand is out there that can meet the requirements of extremely comfortable and light weight. I'm thinking long wolf sticks to get up there and then maybe a millenium m100 for the stand. I feel like I need the back support and having an actual seat usually that makes the seat depth deeper. It seems like just a pad its to close to the tree so you're sitting on mainly the front edge of the seat. Are there any other suggestions?


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'd opt for the lone wolf sticks and your summit climber, combine the 2 and you can go anywhere. Climb up past the last limb and use the climber from there


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I have a Millenium. Love that big sling style seat. Easily my most comfortable. Check out Dan Infalt on Youtube. Search his videos for his public land set up. He uses Lone Wolf but it's his system of setting up quietly that's very cool. I believe the video is called "Lone wolf stand set up" parts one and two.


----------



## marcial12 (Sep 24, 2015)

I have a hawk helium kickback, similar to the milenium, and it is vey light and comfortable. I do all day sits multiple times per year in it and never have a problem. The helium sticks make the whole setup pretty light as well.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a Muddy Bloodsport and 4 of the cam lock style sticks. The stand and sticks weigh 20 lbs and is very easy to set up. It's also very comfortable to sit in for long periods of time. 

If I were to buy another stand and sticks, it'd be from Hawk. I'd like to add a helium stick to get me up a few feet higher. I'd say Muddy, as I love my set up, but they were bought out by Big Game, and I feel their quality has suffered a little bit.


----------



## Firebird19 (Dec 26, 2013)

I had the same issue. Went with XOP stands. I'm happy now. Nice and light


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Firebird19 said:


> I had the same issue. Went with XOP stands. I'm happy now. Nice and light


Are XOP stands the ones started by the D'Aquistos? The guy who started Lone Wolf.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Dish7 said:


> Are XOP stands the ones started by the D'Aquistos? The guy who started Lone Wolf.


Yes.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a Hawk Helium and love that thing. Super light and comfy. I could sit all day easy. Hoping to add a couple more of them. I have probably 20 hang ons and that is my new favorite.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

For those with the hawk helium are these stands you are just setting up at the beginning of the year and leaving up? They are all steel aren't they. Just to clarify, I want a set up I can walk into the woods with, set up, hunt then take with me at the end of the day. That's why weight is a factor. The m100 is 11.5 lbs and the lone wolf sticks are 10 lbs for 4. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

My Hawk is aluminum and weighs around 12 pounds I think. Big platform, comfy seat, light weight and stable. It's the one I use the most when traveling. Down in Ohio I hunt all public land and sometimes my stand is a mile or more in. So light weight is a plus. For the last few years I've been putting stand, sticks, and small pack on a pack frame. Strap it all tight to the pack frame and carrying it miles is not a problem, it carries a lot better than any of the straps that come on the stands.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

https://www.hawkhunting.com/collections/hang-on-stands/products/helium-xl-hang-on

https://www.hawkhunting.com/collect...oducts/helium-pro-adjustable-platform-hang-on

Really interested in the second stand. It's a new one they have out this year. But it is twice the money.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

@bwlacy that second one would be more what I'm looking into. I like the fact that it has angle adjust. That price tag is a little up there but I bought my climber 6 years ago and there is nothing wrong with it so the value keeps going up if you know what I mean. That first one with just a seat... I'm not sure I could do all day in. Thanks for the links.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

smith34 said:


> I'd opt for the lone wolf sticks and your summit climber, combine the 2 and you can go anywhere. Climb up past the last limb and use the climber from there


X2, the summit is so much more comfortable than a hang on. I have a few climbers and use climbing sticks with everyone, sometimes I remove a few of the lower sticks when I leave if I plan to hunt the same spot another time.


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

I love my Summit Goliath climber, but this year i decided to put a hang on in the arsenal this year. Getting tired of trekking far into the woods of state land only to setup in a tree that's just a little out of the way because it was straight. Being a big guy i opted for the XOP Maximus and XOP sticks. This will probably be a little heavier than my climber, but I'll be able to set up in trees that i can't get into with my climber.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

For the greatest mobility, check out a saddle. I own lone wolf sticks and an assault and they are great, but I see myself using my saddle more because of the mobility and less weight. I have an ADP and summit climber that have been collecting dust for last three years. They don't compare to my lone wolf or saddle when it comes to mobility. 

Check out the recent podcast from John Eberhart on using saddles. There's some great info here from a MI hunting legend.


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

Last season I picked up the M60U Millennium ultra light tree stand and I paired with it 4 Hawk Helium climbing sticks. This combo is really nice! The stand is super comfy with a big platform and only weights 13.5 lbs. The Hawk sticks don't get any better! They only weight 2.8lbs each which is very light and the stack together easily and are really quiet. I like these over the lone wolf sticks because they have steps on both sides as opposed to the Lone wolf that only has a step that goes out on one side of the sticks. If I had to do this again I might consider the Millennium Microlite stand. That stand only weights 8.5lbs but it's also a smaller platform.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Ahill2climb said:


> Last season I picked up the M60U Millennium ultra light tree stand and I paired with it 4 Hawk Helium climbing sticks. This combo is really nice! The stand is super comfy with a big platform and only weights 13.5 lbs. The Hawk sticks don't get any better! They only weight 2.8lbs each which is very light and the stack together easily and are really quiet. I like these over the lone wolf sticks because they have steps on both sides as opposed to the Lone wolf that only has a step that goes out on one side of the sticks. If I had to do this again I might consider the Millennium Microlite stand. That stand only weights 8.5lbs but it's also a smaller platform.


About how high can you get with those 4 sticks?


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

Walt Donaldson said:


> About how high can you get with those 4 sticks?


Each climbing stick is 30" long but I also use a homemade "aider" strap on my bottom stick. This aider allows me about an extra 3 feet of height. All combined I believe I can get just over 20ft high. Check out the link below to learn how to make the aider straps.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Ahill2climb said:


> Last season I picked up the M60U Millennium ultra light tree stand and I paired with it 4 Hawk Helium climbing sticks. This combo is really nice! The stand is super comfy with a big platform and only weights 13.5 lbs. The Hawk sticks don't get any better! They only weight 2.8lbs each which is very light and the stack together easily and are really quiet. I like these over the lone wolf sticks because they have steps on both sides as opposed to the Lone wolf that only has a step that goes out on one side of the sticks. If I had to do this again I might consider the Millennium Microlite stand. That stand only weights 8.5lbs but it's also a smaller platform.


That Microlite is definitely my kind of stand! I think that I almost have to get one! Darn you anyway!
<----<<<


----------

